# What do you think about San Juan PR



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Latinloco,how about you?

You might be an adult,but you're more ignorant than a 10 year old.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

Bori427 said:


> Newyorican attitude haha,bs...
> 
> You are so jealous,just admit it,be honest!


jelous of you acting like a kid??? nahhh, you got that wrong.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

Bori427 said:


> Besides,you know how bad dominicans treat themselves,I lived in the Dominican Republic for a few years and I tell you,they loved us puertoricans cause of how friendly we were to them.But they treat themselves worse than animals and I'm not saying this to offend anybody.


are you on crack??? you might lived in the dr for a few weeks, but i've lived in the dr for my entire life, we treat ourselves like animals??? thats a really ignorant comment, we treat each other like family,have you read on internet about the dr? the first thing you will find is comment saying that our people are the most kind they've ever meet, thats one of the main reasons why the people come once and they always want to return.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Haha yeah sure wiki,you're a funny guy.

Dominicans treat themselves like animals,thats not an opinion its a fact,sure there are kind and friendly people over there,but they're not the majority.How about rich people in the DR,they treat the poor like worthless things


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

And the guy that keeps saying NYC is a very clean place,did you heard or read the news today?

They found over 10 rats in a KFC/Taco Bell fastfood today.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

:lock: :gunz: 
HOW SOME PUERTORICANS ARE:
PUERTO RICO- THE PERFECT PLACE IN LATINAMERICA
Mexico- SALGANSE DE LA FRONTERA!!!!!
SOUTH AMERICA- UY QUE ASCO, PORQUE VIAJASTES TAN LEJO PARA BANIAR EN LA PLAYA CUANDO LO PODIAS HACERLO ACA???!!
!hno: :bash:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

Bori427 said:


> Haha yeah sure wiki,you're a funny guy.
> 
> Dominicans treat themselves like animals,thats not an opinion its a fact,sure there are kind and friendly people over there,but they're not the majority.How about rich people in the DR,they treat the poor like worthless things


wath fact???? the only fact is you being a 10 year old kid. where did you live when you where in the dominican republic? in a cave?. and the rich people do not treat poor people like trash, im friend with a lot of rich people and when we go out and see poor people they give them some money and stuff but never say anything bad or offend them, there are some rich people like all the countries have that treat people like trash but thats the minority, please if you're gonna post something in this thread, post pictures, not trash comments.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats not true joaquin,really few puertoricans are like that.

wiki,please don't talk,everyone in the Caribbean forum knows you're so immature and ignorant,if you're gonna talk about your country please say the truth,don't lie.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

joaquin said:


> :lock: :gunz:
> HOW SOME PUERTORICANS ARE:
> PUERTO RICO- THE PERFECT PLACE IN LATINAMERICA
> Mexico- SALGANSE DE LA FRONTERA!!!!!
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

AND EVERYONE IN THE CARIBBEAN FORUM DOESNT EVEN KNOW YOU EXIST BECAUSE YOU DONT DO NOTHING OVER THERE. WHO'S THE INMATURE? YOU TALKING WORTHLEES TRESH AND MAKING YOURSELF LOOK LIKE THE BIGGEST PUERTORICAN FOOL, GET OVER IT


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow man,look how ignorant you are,date cuenta loco.

Writing in caps and all omg.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

dam!!!! your comments are boring like hell.


----------

